# Good deal?



## AZLatin5 (Apr 15, 2018)

300k points 1600 MF
$1500 
Have read a lot and seems decent. What I don’t understand on some resale’s is the # of points for sale that do not match to anything in the directory.  
This resort has nothing that matches 300k 1bdrm deluxe prime 203k
Anyone know why this is and is that wasteful?


----------



## chapjim (Apr 15, 2018)

Contracts and points charts have nothing to do with each other.  Wyndham sells contracts with as few as 56,000 points, maybe fewer, at resorts where you can't get an off-season closet for 56K.

Use your other 97,000 to book a weekend someplace or deposit it and book two weeks next year.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks! Dk if mattered.  Have owned traditional timeshare for 20 years and after going on some presentations, staying at some resorts and doing a lot of reading I am buying my first resale!!


----------



## Braindead (Apr 15, 2018)

Can’t tell if your getting a good deal or not without knowing what your buying.
What resort is the contract deeded at or are you buying a CWA contract ?
What are the MFs ?


----------



## AZLatin5 (Apr 15, 2018)

Mf’s 1600
Wyndham Oceanside annual


----------



## Braindead (Apr 15, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> Mf’s 1600
> Wyndham Oceanside annual


Yes that’s a good deal!!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Apr 16, 2018)

The MF quote seems accurate.  We own at Oceanside and our current MFs
are $1772/year including program fee.  For our 330kpts, that's $5.37 per 1k pts,
which matches your quoted 1600/300 = $5.33 per 1k pts.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Apr 16, 2018)

More questions! I have yet to successfully close on any resale’s I have tried to purchase.   One was a bait and switch -was told not selling that one anymore but has a more expensive one (even though I still see the ad) one didn’t advertise any fees then wanted buyer to pay them all. This last one I agreed to price and closing cost+transfer fee then they wanted 2018 MF’s even though 1st use for me would be 2019 and additional $25 for estoppel an additional admin fee and to pay for title insurance if I wanted it.....,
Is this normal?


----------



## needhelp (Apr 16, 2018)

I have bought all my Wyndham points on TUG. It is not typical there.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Apr 16, 2018)

2 were from TUG. One was from Redweek.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Apr 27, 2018)

WyndhamBarter said:


> The MF quote seems accurate.  We own at Oceanside and our current MFs
> are $1772/year including program fee.  For our 330kpts, that's $5.37 per 1k pts,
> which matches your quoted 1600/300 = $5.33 per 1k pts.


How do you like owning there? Can you reserve June/July easily or do you have to make sure you reserve 12 months using ARP?


----------



## vice (Apr 27, 2018)

I would say that it is better than a good deal. It is a very good deal. If they are paying maintenance fees through closing and that takes 6 months or so, it is a great deal.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Apr 27, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> How do you like owning there? Can you reserve June/July easily or do you have to make sure you reserve 12 months using ARP?



Summer time can be tricky.  Right now, for example, May 11-17 (Fri-Thu) is available.
But only unreservable single days in June and July as far as I can see.

We've stayed there once a year for at least the past five years; it's a beautiful location.
Back before Voyager, we even managed to snag one of the few 4BRPR units for cheap
via cancel-rebook-cancel-upgrade - but those days seem to be mostly gone now.

Anyway, we're pretty flexible so we mostly stay there in spring or fall.  ARP has
also worked for us there.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Apr 27, 2018)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Summer time can be tricky.  Right now, for example, May 11-17 (Fri-Thu) is available.
> But only unreservable single days in June and July as far as I can see.
> 
> We've stayed there once a year for at least the past five years; it's a beautiful location.
> ...


So you would make a reservation June 2018 to go June 2019


----------



## Braindead (Apr 27, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> So you would make a reservation June 2018 to go June 2019


We own at Oceanside. Oceanside MFs are below average. ARP is beneficial for summer weekends. Yes I would make the June 2019 reservation ASAP. There is no benefit in waiting to make a reservation other than if you run out of RTs additional ones are $19


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 6, 2018)

If I recently purchased resale and I am still waiting to close and for transfers will I even have time or will there be availability to reserve this year? My points begin 2018 and I was hoping to get Old Town Alexandria Oct 6. Possibility or pipe dream?


----------



## Free2Roam (May 6, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> If I recently purchased resale and I am still waiting to close and for transfers will I even have time or will there be availability to reserve this year? My points begin 2018 and I was hoping to get Old Town Alexandria Oct 6. Possibility or pipe dream?


Just 5 months away... I'd say it's a pipe dream... unless the stars align in your favor. If it does complete by then you'd have to get lucky and catch a last minute cancelation.


----------



## Braindead (May 6, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> If I recently purchased resale and I am still waiting to close and for transfers will I even have time or will there be availability to reserve this year? My points begin 2018 and I was hoping to get Old Town Alexandria Oct 6. Possibility or pipe dream?


If you bought the Oceanside deeded contract you referenced.
Figure 4 months from the time Wyndham receives the deed. 
If your deed has been sent to Wyndham I would call to confirm they have received the deed. All you need to know when you call is the Wyndham contract number you are buying.
At 3 months I would start calling ounce or twice a week to see what week they are processing.
If you don’t call to find out when Wyndham finalized the transfer you can add another month before you get your welcoming letter.
So if you ignore the process and wait for Wyndham to notify you figure 5 months from when Wyndham received the deed


----------



## WyndhamBarter (May 7, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> ... I was hoping to get Old Town Alexandria Oct 6. Possibility or pipe dream?



Just did a search.  No availability on 10/6.  1BR for only 2 nights starting 10/7.

There might be cancellations, so don't give up hope entirely.  Sometimes cancellations
appear around the 15-20 days in advance point.  OTOH, National Harbor is still showing
plenty of availability for one week starting 10/6.  (You might consider renting from another TUGger).


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks so much for info! I will follow up with Wyndham to see where they are and I know it can take months. I knew buying a resale with points starting this year would be tricky.  I’m bummed I’ll miss my ARP for summer 2019 too but will be interesting to see what I can get for 2018 once transfer is done.


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 28, 2018)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Just did a search.  No availability on 10/6.  1BR for only 2 nights starting 10/7.
> 
> There might be cancellations, so don't give up hope entirely.  Sometimes cancellations
> appear around the 15-20 days in advance point.  OTOH, National Harbor is still showing
> ...


If nothing is available by the time the transfer comes through can I deposit them into RCI so I don’t lose them? Or what are the options ..... I read the sticky notes but unsure of the timeframes .....


----------



## bendadin (May 28, 2018)

Someone here has two Myrtle Beach properties to get rid of. Not me. lol


----------



## Free2Roam (May 28, 2018)

AZLatin5 said:


> If nothing is available by the time the transfer comes through can I deposit them into RCI so I don’t lose them? Or what are the options ..... I read the sticky notes but unsure of the timeframes .....


You have up until the end of your Use Year to deposit them to RCI


----------



## Snapple37 (May 28, 2018)

After my run-in and cancelation at retail last week, I've been researching for a better deal on here and eBay. Most eBay listings have high MF, but this one seems to stand out at $5.22/1k.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202320924257

154k points at Daytona Beach

Basically no bids yet, with $800 closing costs. Do you think this might be a good entry into Wyndham?

We're unlikely to stay at the home resort, and I could never plan a vacation 13 or even 10 months out due to work and family.  We're interested in booking mostly at overseas resorts in various locations (we move a lot), and having access to RCI last call is a big benefit for us.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 28, 2018)

Snapple37 said:


> We're interested in booking mostly at overseas resorts in various locations (we move a lot), and having access to RCI last call is a big benefit for us.


If this were my vacation plan, I'd buy a 92,500 annual points contract for Vacation Village at Parkway and work entirely in the RCI points system.  VV at Parkway contracts are for sale all the time and MF's are relatively low.  Working inside RCI gives you better flexibility for borrowing/saving points.  Just be sure to get an annual contract worth 92,500 points.  RCI via Wyndham is not a very efficient use of Wyndham points.  There are fees inside RCI, of course, but you cut out the Wyndham to RCI conversion step.  I own VV at Parkway (all resale) and own Wyndham (some resale, some developer).  I find the mix to work very well.


----------



## Jan M. (May 28, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> If this were my vacation plan, I'd buy a 92,500 annual points contract for Vacation Village at Parkway and work entirely in the RCI points system.  VV at Parkway contracts are for sale all the time and MF's are relatively low.  Working inside RCI gives you better flexibility for borrowing/saving points.  Just be sure to get an annual contract worth 92,500 points.  RCI via Wyndham is not a very efficient use of Wyndham points.  There are fees inside RCI, of course, but you cut out the Wyndham to RCI conversion step.  I own VV at Parkway (all resale) and own Wyndham (some resale, some developer).  I find the mix to work very well.



I second your recommendation. Grandview Las Vegas is also in the Vacation Village family and can give you an even better point per maintenance fee value. The 98,000 point weeks are usually much cheaper and easier to find than the 122,000 point weeks. The 2018 maintenance fees on both are $803. But I've seen the VV at Pkwy weeks go so cheap that they are hard to pass up even if the mf's per point are a little higher.


----------



## wjappraise (May 28, 2018)

Snapple37 said:


> After my run-in and cancelation at retail last week, I've been researching for a better deal on here and eBay. Most eBay listings have high MF, but this one seems to stand out at $5.22/1k.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202320924257
> 
> ...



Based upon postings of MFs here on TUG, the quoted $5.22 / 1000 points is way off.  Actual fees are markedly higher. Unfortunately eBay posters are notoriously inaccurate when they post MFs. 

Let your research include MF postings here in TUG.  And ask the seller for proof of fees via estoppel letter and billing statement.


----------



## Snapple37 (May 29, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> If this were my vacation plan, I'd buy a 92,500 annual points contract for Vacation Village at Parkway and work entirely in the RCI points system.  VV at Parkway contracts are for sale all the time and MF's are relatively low.  Working inside RCI gives you better flexibility for borrowing/saving points.  Just be sure to get an annual contract worth 92,500 points.  RCI via Wyndham is not a very efficient use of Wyndham points.  There are fees inside RCI, of course, but you cut out the Wyndham to RCI conversion step.  I own VV at Parkway (all resale) and own Wyndham (some resale, some developer).  I find the mix to work very well.



Thanks, I'm so new to this. I'll keep reading for a few weeks before I get serious .


----------



## bendadin (May 29, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I second your recommendation. Grandview Las Vegas is also in the Vacation Village family and can give you an even better point per maintenance fee value. The 98,000 point weeks are usually much cheaper and easier to find than the 122,000 point weeks. The 2018 maintenance fees on both are $803. But I've seen the VV at Pkwy weeks go so cheap that they are hard to pass up even if the mf's per point are a little higher.



I'd go with GLV over Parkway IF OP ever has any thought about trading into DVC.


----------



## timetard (May 29, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> If this were my vacation plan, I'd buy a 92,500 annual points contract for Vacation Village at Parkway and work entirely in the RCI points system.  VV at Parkway contracts are for sale all the time and MF's are relatively low.  Working inside RCI gives you better flexibility for borrowing/saving points.  Just be sure to get an annual contract worth 92,500 points.  RCI via Wyndham is not a very efficient use of Wyndham points.  There are fees inside RCI, of course, but you cut out the Wyndham to RCI conversion step.  I own VV at Parkway (all resale) and own Wyndham (some resale, some developer).  I find the mix to work very well.


This something that I am interested in as well.  Is the most cost effective way to get access to "RCI Last Call" to get a low annual points/low MF contract with VV at Parkway or Grandview at Las Vegas?  What if I never use any of the points to stay at VV or Grandview at Las Vegas?  Do you think I can rent the points to break even on the MF, then just pay cash for RCI last call?


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 29, 2018)

If you own Wyndham, you have access to RCI Last Calls.  In that case, I would not recommend buying a RCI points property for the purpose of having Last Call access.  The RCI recommendation was very specific to the poster wanting access to RCI for trips in Europe.  With no Wyndham properties in Europe, RCI seemed like a better solution.  If you do not own Wyndham and do not plan on owning Wyndham, you may just want an RCI contract so that you have access to RCI.  If you want just a few points, buy an every other year quality contract.  Again, I own VV at Parkway, so I can only speak to that property, the MF's are relatively low and they are always for sell, cheap.  You can own 55k points, 74k points, or 92.5k points.  All have the same MF, so 92.5K is the much better contract.  I manage to use all my points without renting/selling any excess.  I do use points for car rentals from time to time as this is the only use for points,  other than stays, that I can justify from a value standpoint.  I like RCI but I also like Wyndham.  Like all timeshare ownerships, if you understand how to use it, they are great.


----------



## Jan M. (May 29, 2018)

timetard said:


> This something that I am interested in as well.  Is the most cost effective way to get access to "RCI Last Call" to get a low annual points/low MF contract with VV at Parkway or Grandview at Las Vegas?  What if I never use any of the points to stay at VV or Grandview at Las Vegas?  Do you think I can rent the points to break even on the MF, then just pay cash for RCI last call?



Grandview mf's are lower per point than VV at Pkwy. We've owned at Grandview for 5 or 6 years and just recently stayed there for the first time. If you have points with either RCI or Wyndham you don't ever have to stay where you own. As someone mentioned many people buy or even get a free small annual or biannual deed at either Grandview or VV at Pkwy which in addition to having points gives them access to the sale weeks and last call weeks. If you go with a lower point deed you can always rent points from another owner if you need a lot of points one year or even every year. You can also rent points from RCI if you need points to complete a reservation. Another option is to borrow points from the next use year. If you have more points than you can use some years you can always pay a fee to carry them over.

There are two sales going on right now with RCI. One is $30 a night for a week stay and the other is $35. We've gotten some great stays with those sales weeks and like last call you don't use any points for them. I booked the $30 a night stay for the week starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving in a two bedroom/2 bath unit at Silver Lake resort. I've heard great things about this resort from someone I know who stayed there and is pretty picky. Also people here on TUG had good things to say about the resort too. The location is very convenient to restaurants, Wal-Mart and Animal Kingdom too. That week all the Disney Parks will be decorated for Christmas. Before the sale ends we are thinking of adding the following week in Branson to take in the Christmas shows there. That will be a $35 a night week if we decide to do it and I think I can still get a 2 bedroom/2 bath unit there too. But if not a one bedroom is fine.

I've booked Wyndham resorts and Hilton Grand Vacation Club resorts  through RCI using my points from Grandview a number of times  We are currently staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek in a two bedroom deluxe. The week of May 20-27 was booked through RCI and I added three more nights in the same unit using our Wyndham points.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 29, 2018)

Grandview with 122,000 RCI points and a $803 MF nets an awesome $/point value in RCI world.  MUCH better than VV at Parkway.  But, the initial cost is more.  The best points value with VV at Parkway is 92,500 and the MF is 'about' $900.  While I did not see a good VV at Parkway listing on EBay out there today, generally, they sell for peanuts with costs often being covered (that is especially the case in EOY listings).  See this nice Grandview listing.  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BEDROOM-...651367?hash=item48ad085b67:g:Em4AAOSw~e5ZSDWW
BTW, I used this seller on a couple of my resales and found him wonderful to work with.

I did not check TUG, but, I suspect there is a whole section dedicated to the RCI complete with pros/cons and feedback on resorts.  My bad for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Jan M. (May 29, 2018)

Cyrus24 said:


> Grandview with 122,000 RCI points and a $803 MF nets an awesome $/point value in RCI world.  MUCH better than VV at Parkway.  But, the initial cost is more.  The best points value with VV at Parkway is 92,500 and the MF is 'about' $900.  While I did not see a good VV at Parkway listing on EBay out there today, generally, they sell for peanuts with costs often being covered (that is especially the case in EOY listings).  See this nice Grandview listing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BEDROOM-...651367?hash=item48ad085b67:g:Em4AAOSw~e5ZSDWW
> BTW, I used this seller on a couple of my resales and found him wonderful to work with.
> 
> I did not check TUG, but, I suspect there is a whole section dedicated to the RCI complete with pros/cons and feedback on resorts.  My bad for hijacking the thread.



Grandview also has 98,000 point weeks for the same $803 maintenance fee which is a better deal than 92,500 at VV at Pkwy for $900+. You can often find good deals on the 98,000 point weeks but maybe even better deals on the 92,500 point weeks at Parkway.

When we bought our 98,000 point weeks I looked at the total cost and the annual cost per point based on mf's and how many years it would take to recover a higher purchase price. I really wanted one of those 122,000 point weeks but calculated it would take almost ten years to recover the higher purchase cost. I couldn't justify that. When I was trying to convince someone else to spend more money to get a 98,000 point week vs a 49,000 point week I showed them that the higher cost would be recovered in about 4.5 years. To me that was worth it.


----------



## bendadin (May 31, 2018)

I paid $750 out the door for my GLV 49K contract. MF just went up a few dollars to $403 for the year. I've used the account to stay on Disney property, a couple of 4 bedroom units in OBX, and a ladies retreat that only cost me an exchange certificate. There are some 61K contracts that have the same MF, but 49K is sufficient and those contracts go for a premium. Plus, I've not done it but I think that you can transfer in points from another owner.

Counter that with my Wyndham portal that has 252K just sitting in it (points from my initial purchases.) I'm not sure that I ever used that portal for anything because the non-Wyndham one tends to run specials so it is cheaper.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE:
I bought three different timeshares 
Redweek  300k Wyndham Oceanside Pier (LT transfers)
TUG  Blue Whale 1 bedroom float (Lt Transfers)
Ebay  Wyndham Flagstaff converted week 154K (timeshare mommy) 

They are all now finished and in use.  The Blue Whale was quickest closed in June used in July.  Purchased all in April and Wyndham ones completed Aug 21st 
Thanks for all the advise and information I received.  All purchases were surprisingly similar.  If you are going to buy just make sure that you do your homework.


----------



## marilyn3939nv (Feb 12, 2019)

I talked to Vacation Village and Emailed them, and this is what I found out, as my account is strictly points -

To
'Marilyn Hendrickson'
Feb 11 at 1:57 PM
Marilyn,


Thank you for contacting the Concierge Department.  Whenever you want to  use your points to book, you will have to go through RCI.  Extra Vacation Weeks (Bonus Weeks) are always based on available inventory RCI has for Bonus Weeks.  At times, weeks can be available, but not available to book through a Bonus Week.  The advantage of points is that you have flexibility in choosing when and where you want to book.  However, it is always based on available inventory.  For some areas, owners book a year or more in advance.


Regards,

Also, I do not get a Discount on the Fees for an Vacation Village Resort period, as I pay the same thing according to them as an RCI member pays. I tried to book Grandview yesterday in April 1 bedroom 34,000. points plus a $273.00 exchange fee. The girl at V./V transferred me directly to RCI to handle my request. I guess the only unit I can go to might be the one I owe any thoughts on this other than selling or giving it away,as I am not happy at all. I have to shop RCI for Last Call only I quess ?






*Concierge Specialist*

Vacation Village Resorts

Toll Free: 1-888-629-9593

International/Local: 1-954-635-4398

Facsimile: 1-954-368-1842

Monday- Friday

9:00am - 5:00pm Eastern




*From:* Marilyn Hendrickson [mailto:marilyn3939nv@yahoo.com]
*Sent:* Monday, February 11, 2019 4:15 PM
*To:
Subject:* Marilyn Hendrickson - Owner in Weston Florida



I am an owner who wants to find out what my advantage of owning a Vacation Village is period?



I called Vacation Village @ 1-888-629-9593 today and wanted to make an internal change of my Florida to Las Vegas week in April, and they told me no, as I always had to go through RCI which mostly is an Eastern Timeshare Company.



They then transferred me over to RCI which had nothing at the Grandview in my time period at the Weston location.



They then found 1 later on at $273.00 plus 34,000. points and I asked don't I get a lower exchange fee with Vacation Village or what about my owners Bonus Week. No, I didn't get a lower rate.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 12, 2019)

Vacation Village doesn't book the stays for you which is why they transferred you to RCI. You need to log into your RCI points account and look at what is available. Keep checking back as what is available changes. You can book anything that is available at any resort, not just the Vacation Village properties. The exchange fee for a full week should only be $239.

As an owner of a resort in the Vacation Village family of resorts you will see this on the main page when you log into your RCI account. Below that is what is currently available to book with the extra weeks you get as a VV owner. It is a little picked over right now. There is usually more available in the States. 





*Vacation Village- Extra Vacation Certificate*

Vacation Village Resort members- Redeem your 2-45 day advance Extra Vacations(SM) Certificate you receive each year. For the cost of an exchange, you can enjoy a great week long stay at select resorts!

*Region *

Africa & The Middle East  [131]
Asia  [278]
Australia & South Pacific  [3]
Canada  [77]
Caribbean & Bermuda  [920]
Central America  [69]
Europe  [397]
Mexico  [2944]
South America  [353]
USA  [1356]
*Region *

Carolinas and the Southeast  [120]
Gulf States  [26]
Mid-Atlantic  [439]
Mid-South  [266]
Midwest & Plains  [157]
Nevada - Las Vegas Area  [7]
Nevada - Other  [22]
New England  [267]
Pacific Coast  [15]
Rocky Mountains  [37]


----------

